# 01 a6 keys problem



## steve/z (Jun 14, 2012)

The dealer is smoking crack what is deal with the key my son bought two key off e/bay but I do not see the chip in the blade like the key we have any help would be great steve


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ebay keys come in two flavours in my experience - Chinese replicrap which doesn't have the immo transponder and is ergo useless, or genuine used keys which may contain the transponder but in the A6 the keys are one-way codeable, meaning used keys cannot be coded to your car and are therefore also useless. 

The dealer is smoking crack because they know that you have no other choice


----------



## desmod (May 27, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ebay keys come in two flavours in my experience - Chinese replicrap which doesn't have the immo transponder and is ergo useless, or genuine used keys which may contain the transponder but in the A6 the keys are one-way codeable, meaning used keys cannot be coded to your car and are therefore also useless.
> 
> The dealer is smoking crack because they know that you have no other choice


 what he said!


----------



## steve/z (Jun 14, 2012)

*keys*

thanks for the help steve


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Woah....Slow down. 

Your transponder does not get coded to the car. The car gets programmed to the transponder. You can buy whole Chinese repli-keys with transponders for around $60. Ok quality. Or buy a used OE key and replace the blade, get a dealer or independent locksmith to cut and program it. 

FYI: Vag tacho does not work on an 01 Audi. You will need a CAN bus tool to DIY.


----------

